# Mo Cheeks sings National Anthem



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Did you guys see that on ESPN? Now that's character. I felt bad for the girl who messed up the lines to the song, but wow, what a gesture by Mo helping her out and finishing the song with the rest of the crowd. Blazers: One fan at a time, baby. That'll win some hearts.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

hahah..give him another season! That alone gave me some hope! 

WOO! 

I think I'm a convert! No more JVG! ha.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

You barely beat my thread..... so I deleted it...

"The very young lady singing the anthem tonight started to sing it and forgot the words and stopped..... with all the crowd watching... Mo Cheeks comes over and puts his arm around her and helps her finish the song..."


:twave:

Way to go Mo..... very classy. :clap:



We are worthy!!!


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Nice move my Mo.

:clap:


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

hmm..14-4. Terrible starting lineup. 

Mo forgot how to coach. I want the little girl calling the plays.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I saw that. It was a very sweet moment.

Kudos to Cheeks.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cheeks is a class act.

That was very moving.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Agreed, he's a class act.

I just wish he didn't have so many bad; attitutes and players on his team.

That was a great moment though.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I didn't see the whole thing (I just saw what ESPN showed) but man, that girl choked. I guess the Blazers DO represent their community, after all.



Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Cheeks is a class act.
> 
> That was very moving.


you shoulda been there. I still get amped thinking about it, and it was almost 3 hours ago!

It was one of those moment where you kinda go "oooh no..she boffed it..." and then he comes out, puts his arm on her shoulder, and tells her to do it again..and then the crowd starts it..well, if that doesn't move you, you're dead.

I actually liked that version of the National Anthem better than anything they've ever done, and think it's actually something that should be done more often.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

Best thing I've seen this year. Cheeks has shown why he is a great guy and was a roll model as a player.


----------



## MFFL (Apr 21, 2003)

That was an incredibly classy move by Cheeks.


----------



## JayBlazerFan (Jan 3, 2003)

*MO sings, but can she coach?*

Ok... it was a classy move.

Now back to the game... MO sucked it big time! Getting out coached by Don Nelson? Jeez. 

I think the girl and Mo should get together to sing the National Anthem... then *BOTH* go off to coach the team.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Oh yes, good ole' JayBlazerFan trying to ruin the moment. Haven't I read one of your articles in the Oregonian? This thread is for Mo's kind gesture...


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Truly an incredible moment....*

Of all life's most embarrassing moments.....a young gal singing in front of thousands of people....and she freezes up. Can't we all just imagine how awful that would be? Even as adults it would be mortifying, but for a kid.....

Nearly everyone in the audience must have been in agonies for her. How awkward....and yet there's nothing you can do to help.

One person realized how she must feel and knew he could do something about it. So he did what evidently comes very naturally to him.....he went to her side to provide help and support. 

Maurice Cheeks was probably the only one truly in a position to do that. As the head coach of the home team, he serves as what you might think of as the "host of the house". One of his guests was in distress. He came to her assistance. Simple. 

I'm sure the last thing on his mind was how impressed everyone would be by his gesture. But impressed we are. I think this is by far the highlight of the season. Truly a symbol of hope and goodness near the end of a turbulent season.

Thanks, Mo. We needed that.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

As I sit here this morning, and dwell on last nights performance, and start to reflect on the team, I reread this thread and completely smile.



Children are wonderful, and they ARE the future. Someday, sometime, somewhere... maybe many years or decades from now. This young lady will stop, and reflect on this moment in time when she was helped out by the coach of the Portland Trailblazers in such a wonderful way. Perhaps encouraging her children in the same way.

:twave:

Pay it forward MO.....


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

Connor and I were there last night and we were both really impressed with Mo's assistance to that girl. We were up in the nosebleed section and there were some boos and then Mo steps up and helps her, and the whole arena seemed to be singing along......I know we were.

We were actually picked for the Alaska Airlines "Coach to First Class" promotion, so we got to see Dallas destroy us up close. 

We will be going back to 300 level row P on Sunday to watch the end.................


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

I too was at the game last night and it was a tremendous scene. First Cheeks walked up and started helping her and the crowd quickly followed suit.

The one thing I noticed that I didn't expect but I thought was cool was the reaction of Nick Van Exel.

After the performance, I curiously focused on the Dallas team to see what their reaction was - I'm not sure what I expected to see.

The team reacted predictably - turning back to the bench to get ready for the game - except for Nick. He actually took the extra few seconds to take several steps toward the girl continually applauding her effort. Pretty nice reaction from a player who has a less than steller reputation in the league.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

haha Thats so beautiful


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

> "As I was walking off after, he whispered, 'Don't worry kid, everyone has a bad game,' " Gilbert says.





> The trouble with Portland in this playoff series isn't Cheeks. It isn't his lack of experience. It isn't his playoff record. It isn't X's or O's. The real problem is that the Blazers players are less coachable than a flu-ridden teenage girl.



It's not Cheeks' fault


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> As I sit here this morning, and dwell on last nights performance, and start to reflect on the team, I reread this thread and completely smile.
> 
> 
> ...


I loved the movie Pay it Forward!!! So many slammed it but I was inspired by it! Just like I was inspired by Mo Cheeks last night.


----------



## SpursDuncanMVP1421 (Apr 24, 2003)

It takes a real man to do what Mo Cheeks did! Yeah, MC!


----------



## JayBlazerFan (Jan 3, 2003)

*Aw guys... I love you man!*



> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> Oh yes, good ole' JayBlazerFan trying to ruin the moment. Haven't I read one of your articles in the Oregonian? This thread is for Mo's kind gesture...


It was a very nice humane wonderful sweet very humbling gratifying strawberry with chocolate syrup meeting of the cosmic spirits thingie.

As to ruining the moment... the Blazers did that moments later. 

PS: At least Sheed didn't throw a towel at her!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words JBF... now was that so hard?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*You've all heard of Sing along with Mitch?*

Well, I think we now should start a "Sing A-long with Cheeks"


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I saw this on the NBA at the Half show. Mo has class.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

This is becoming a huge story. It is now one of the top stories on AOL news. Inside The NBA did a nice piece on it last night, calling it one of the finest moments "in the history of the NBA."

How wonderful it is to see the Portland Trail Blazers get this kind of fantastic publicity. It is now essentially the most positive story about the Blazers in several years. Cheeks is a real hero for this now. We may actually get people who tune in to watch and root for the Blazers because of that "nice guy Mo Cheeks."

If the Blazers win on Wednesday, I think Miss Gilbert should sing the national anthem before Game 6. That would be a great way to fire up the crowd.

Go Blazers


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*we want Natalie!*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> This is becoming a huge story. It is now one of the top stories on AOL news. Inside The NBA did a nice piece on it last night, calling it one of the finest moments "in the history of the NBA."
> 
> How wonderful it is to see the Portland Trail Blazers get this kind of fantastic publicity. It is now essentially the most positive story about the Blazers in several years. Cheeks is a real hero for this now. We may actually get people who tune in to watch and root for the Blazers because of that "nice guy Mo Cheeks."
> ...


Absolutely-I have thought this as well. GYMRAT-can you help on this???? Call a friend???? WE WANT NATALIE!


----------

